# Does furminator cut hair?



## Diana_S

Hi there!  

I *searched* about furminator and I didn't found anybody talking about this question: does furminator cut hair? In my research, I found people to say yes, but had never experienced!... 

Thank you for your attention and for your time!



PS - I want to apologize for any mistakes in the messages, because my english is not very good, like I explain *here*.


----------



## Leazie

I believe that the furminator just pulls the dead hair out of the hair mass. It always amazes me how much hair I get when I use the furminator.


----------



## Diana_S

Is possible to make sure that doesn't cut the hair? It amazes me too how it can get so much hair, seems almost impossible (I just saw on youtube)!... And when some people said to me that it also cuts hair, I was in doubt!... But thanks for your answer, Leazie!


----------



## Bethany

I guess, what's you're concern? Your cat certainly won't look shaved afterwards, if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Diana_S

Bethany said:


> I guess, what's you're concern? Your cat certainly won't look shaved afterwards, if that's what you're worried about.


But it can weaken the hair, right? That's my concern! :?


----------



## ShAzZa_UK

Don't think it weakens the hair, it just makes it seem thinner since all the dead hair has been removed

I really want one but they are quite expensive. I find regularly grooming my cats with a wire slicker brush does the trick


----------



## kimmy.j

I have one for my cat. I don't believe it "cuts" hair despite the "razor" like edge. I was warned to be careful not to brush in one place repetitively for too long because it can burn your cats skin.

I'm not sure if that last piece of information is true. It does a great job of getting all the loose hair off Jeeves though!


----------



## cmw0829

I asked a couple of groomers about it. 

They told me is that it doesn't cut the hair, it extracts the loose dead undercoat. They did warn against using it too long in one spot because it will create bare spots. I suspect that this might be because it could continue to extract undercost that might not be ready to be brushed out. 

One groomer said that she used it on her dog. Afterward, she used a blow dryer to expose the skin and found that there was some irritation. She said that her company felt they could do just as well with combs and brushes. 

HTH.


----------



## marie73

I have one and I don't care for it at all. I use a long-toothed grooming comb. And my groomer gave me one of her favorites a couple weeks ago, works like magic!!


----------



## furryfriends251

ShAzZa_UK said:


> I really want one but they are quite expensive. I find regularly grooming my cats with a wire slicker brush does the trick


I've gotten some off brand in the here in the US. I'm not sure what the brand is but it is the exact same thing for 1/10 of the price. 

I never use it in the winter but what I get off of the farm cats in the spring could be used to make a couple more cats! Especially when I use it on Chester...


----------



## Diana_S

Thank you all, by sharing your knowledge and experiences!


----------



## rachelatwisconsin

I don't think so. I heard that rumor too, so I tried it on my own hair. I even took a sample and brushed it repeatedly and with some tension. The hair did not cut. My cat loves the furminator and it certainly helps keep the furballs done without having to give him too much laxative. As long as you are gentle in brushing, it should not cut the fur.


----------



## Diana_S

Good to know! Thank you, rachelatwisconsin! :wink: 

In the official page they also warn people about how to use furminator (http://www.furminator.com/):



> FURminator deShedding Tool directions for use
> 
> 
> 1. Be sure your dog or cat has a clean coat that is COMPLETELY DRY ... for best results, we recommend using the FURminator deShedding Tool immediately after washing and drying your dog or cat.
> 
> 2. Because the FURminator deShedding Tool will extract an abundance of hair, position your dog or cat in an area that is easy to sweep or vacuum.
> 
> 3. With the edge and teeth of the deShedding tool angled toward the coat of your dog or cat, GENTLY pull the tool across the coat in the direction of the pet's hair growth. Use the deShedding tool like a hair brush and stroke across, up and away from your pet's skin. Use long, gentle strokes with the deShedding tool and avoid repeated strokes in the same area. Be extra careful near the pet's most sensitive areas (stomach, legs, genitals and anus). DO NOT APPLY TOO MUCH WEIGHT OR DOWNWARD PRESSURE as you comb through the pet's coat. Deep or rough brushing can cause the pet's skin to become red and irritated, and pet's with sensitive skin may suffer brush burns even with light combing. If you notice any redness or irritation on your pet's skin, immediately stop using the deShedding tool.
> 
> 
> SPECIAL NOTES
> 
> Before using the deShedding tool, perform a COMPLETE physical inspection of your dog or cat and identify any tangles or matting in their hair or coat ... if your dog or cat has any tangles or matting in their hair or coat, DO NOT USE the FURminator deShedding Tool. Take your pet to a certified pet grooming salon for professional treatment. Also perform a COMPLETE physical inspection of your dog or cat and identify any sores, cuts, bruises, abrasions or skin conditions ... your pet's coat can hide existing sores, cuts, bruises, abrasions or skin conditions, so be sure to perform a thorough inspection on your dog or cat. If your dog or cat has any sores, cuts, bruises, abrasions or skin conditions, DO NOT USE the FURminator deShedding Tool. Take your pet to a veterinarian for professional treatment. The time required to use the FURminator deShedding Tool on your dog or cat will vary based on the breed of your pet and condition of its coat.
> 
> Excessive shedding may be caused by a pet's health and diet and should be discussed with a veterinarian.
> 
> The FURminator deShedding Tool is designed to be performed ONLY on "shedding" breeds of dogs and cats.
> 
> The FURminator deShedding Tool should NOT be performed on any other pet or on non-shedding breeds of dogs and cats. Consult a veterinarian to determine if your dog or cat is considered a shedding or non-shedding breed.
> 
> The FURminator professional deShedding Tool has a fine toothed precision deShedding edge that can be sharpened and great care should be taken to protect the teeth. Replace the edge cover when not in use. FURminator Inc. does not guarantee against broken or bent teeth on the deShedding edge.


----------



## hoofmaiden

I have a fake (i.e., knock-off) Furminator for the dogs (have no need of one for the cats) and yeah, it does NOT cut fur. Just pulls out undercoat. My VERY fluffy chowX produces an alarming pile every time we brush!


----------

